# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر

دانش اپتیک و لیزر پیشرفتهای فراوانی در دهه*های اخیر داشته است. با توجه به آینده درخشان و کاربردهای روزافزون آن، تربیت کادر متخصص که آشنا به زیر بناهای نظری و مسلط به مبانی عملی باشند، لازم به نظر می*رسد.

دوره کارشناسی مهندسی اپتیک و لیزر به منظور آموزش مبانی علمی اپتیک و کاربرد آن در تجهیزات اپتیکی، اپتوالکترونیکی و لیزری تدوین شده است. در فن آوری پیشرفته و بویژه در صنایع دفاعی، تولید، انتشار و بکارگیری نور، آشکارسازی آن در نواحی مختلف بینایی و برهمکنش نور باماده مسائل مهم به شمار می*آیند.

در این راستا به متخصصینی که بتوانند همکاری لازم را در طراحی و محاسبات ساخت و نگهداری تجهیزات اپتیکی، اپتوالکترونیکی و لیزری بعهده گیرند، به شدت احساس می*شود.

در سال های اخیر و همزمان با رشد جهانی کاربردهای لیزر رشته اپتیک و لیزر نیز شاهد بازار کار مناسبی بوده است که به نمونه هایی از آن اشاره می کنیم:

1. بیمارستان ها و مراکز درمانی مجهز
2. صنایع نظامی (بخش متعدد)
3. سازمان انرژی اتمی
4. مراکز تحقیقاتی وزارت بهداشت
5. مراکز تحقیقاتی صنعتی کارخانه های بزرگ


درسهای رشته:
ردیف نام درس ردیف نام درس 1 آزمایشگاه اپتیک موجی 2 آزمایشگاه اپتیک هندسی 3 آزمایشگاه الکترونیک 1 4 آزمایشگاه الکترونیک 2 5 آزمایشگاه تکنیک خلاء 6 آزمایشگاه شیمی عمومی 7 آزمایشگاه طراحی رایانهای لایه نازک 8 آزمایشگاه فیزیک 1 9 آزمایشگاه فیزیک 2 10 آزمایشگاه لیزر 1 11 آزمایشگاه لیزر 2 12 آزمایشگاه منابع تغذیه لیزر 13 آمار و احتمال در اپتیک 14 اپتوالکترونیک 15 اپتیک غیرخطی 1 16 اپتیک فوریه 17 اپتیک لایه های نازک 18 اپتیک موجی 19 اپتیک هندسی 20 اسپکتروسکوپی لیزری 21 اصول طراحی دستگاههای اپتیکی 22 الکترومغناطیس 1 23 الکترومغناطیس 2 24 الکترونیک 1 25 الکترونیک 2 26 انقلاب اسلامی و ریشههای ان 27 ایمنی لیزر 28 پردازش نوری علائم و تصاویر 29 پروژه 30 تاریخ اسلام 31 تداخل سنجی 32 تربیت بدنی 2 33 تکنیک خلاء 34 چشمهها و آشکارسازها 35 روشهای ریاضی در اپتیک 36 ریاضی عمومی 1 37 ریاضی عمومی 2 38 ریاضی مهندسی 39 زبان تخصصی 40 زبان خارجی 41 شناخت سیستمهای اپتومکانیکی 42 شیمی عمومی 1 43 طراحی و ساخت لایههای نازک اپتیکی 44 فارسی 45 فنآوری ساخت قطعات اپتیکی 46 فیزیک 1 47 فیزیک 2 48 فیزیک قطعات نیمه رسانا 49 فیزیک مدرن 50 فیزیک و فنآوری مادون قرمز 51 لیزر 1 52 لیزر 2 53 لیزرهای حالت جامد 54 لیزرهای قدرت 55 لیزرهای گازی 56 متون اسلامی 57 محاسبات عددی 58 مدارهای مجتمع نوری 59 معادلات دیفرانسیل 60 معارف اسلامی 2 61 منابع تغذیه لیزر 1 62 موج 63 مکانیک کوانتومی مواد و قطعات اپتیکی 64 نقشه کشی صنعتی 1 65 کارآموزی 66 کاربرد رایانه در اپتیک و لیزر 67 کارگاه طرحی رایانهای دستگاههای اپتیکی 68 کنترل کیفیت در فنآوری اپتیکی

----------

